# EHF Euros 2030/2032



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

With the EHF Euros 2026 and 2028 hosts announce for 2026, the men's tournament will take place in Denmark, Sweden and Norway and the women's tournament will be played in Russia. 2028 on the other hand, the men's tournament will be held in Spain, Portugal and Switzerland and the women's tournament will take place in Norway, Denmark and Sweden, it's time to talk about the EHF Euros 2030 and 2032 host country ideas. Where do you think will it be for the Men's EHF Euro 2030, Women's EHF Euro 2030, Men's EHF Euro 2032 and Men's EHF Euro 2032? You figure out your predictions.

My prediction for the EHF Euros 2030 and 2032 should be like this:

Men's EHF Euro 2030 in France, Italy and Belgium

France and Belgium previously bid for 2022 with Spain but lost out to Hungary and Slovakia.

They could host the EHF Euro 2030 with the help from Italy. The two countries France and Belgium have never hosted the EHF Euro before, Italy however hosted the tournament in 1998.

Here's my host city list:

First, France.










*Accor Arena (Paris) - *Capacity: 15,500

This could be possible use for most main round matches as well in semi-finals and the final weekend.










*Palais des Sports (Grenoble) - *Capacity: 12,000

They could use this venue for some preliminary and main round matches.










*Sud de France Arena (Montpellier) - *Capacity: 10,000

This could be possible for some final weekend matches.










*Arkéa Arena (Bordeaux) - *Capacity: 8,000

They could use this for main round matches.










*Palais des Sports de Gerland (Lyon) - *Capacity: 5,9100

This could be used for preliminary round matches.

Next stop, Italy.










*PalaLottomatica (Rome/Roma) - *Capacity: 11,200

This could be used for some preliminary and main round matches.










*Pala Alpitour (Turin/Torino) - *Capacity: 16,600

and finally, Belgium,











*Sportpaleis (Antwerp) - *Capacity: 15,089

This would be used for preliminary and Main round matches.

Next up the Women's EHF Euro 2030 in Spain, Portugal and Greece.

First up, Spain.










*Palau Sant Jordi (Barcelona) - *Capacity: 17,060

This could be possible for the main round and the final weekend matches.










*Palacio de Deportes de la Comunidad de Madrid (Madrid) - *Capacity: 17,453

This could be possible for some main round matches and the final.










*Palacio de Deportes José María Martín Carpena (Málaga) - *Capacity: 11,000

Next stop, Portugal.










*Altice Arena (Lisbon) - *Capacity: 20,000

This could be possible used for the preliminary and main round matches.










*Altice Forum Braga (Braga) - *Capacity: 13,300

This could be used for the preliminary and main round matches.

And finally, Greece.










*O.A.C.A. Olympic Indoor Hall (Athens)* *- *Capacity: 18,989

This venue could only be used for the preliminary round matches.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Now the EHF Euros 2032.

First the Men's EHF Euro 2032 in Russia, Ukraine and Lithuania.

First up, Russia.










*VTB Arena (Moscow) - *Capacity: 12,273

This could be possibly used for the main round matches as well in the final.










*Tatneft Arena (Kazan) - *Capacity: 10,400

This could likely to host preliminary and main round matches.










*Adler Arena Skating Center (Sochi) - *Capacity: 8,000

This arena in Sochi was used for the 2014 Olympic Winter Games and was one of the host cities for the 2018 FIFA World Cup. This arena could be used for the preliminary and main round matches.










*Sibur Arena (Saint Petersburg) - *Capacity: 7,120

This could be used for main round matches.

Next stop, Ukraine.










*Palace of Sports (Kiev) - *Capacity: 17,000

That venue could be used for preliminary and main round matches.










*Yunist Palace of Sports (Zaporizhia) - *5,400

This venue could expand it capcity to 3,200 to 5,400 for this Men's EHF Euro in 2032 for main round matches.

And finally, Lithuania.










*Žalgiris Arena (Kaunas) - *Capacity: 20,000

This was one of the venues used for the FIFA Futsal World Cup earlier this year including the final between Argentina and Portugal. For the Men's EHF Euro 2032, this could be used for preliminary and main round matches.










*Avia Solutions Group Arena (Vilnius) - *Capacity: 12,500

This was used for the FIFA Futsal World Cup earlier this year with the opening match between Lithuania and Venezuela. For the Men's EHF Euro 2032, this could be used for the preliminary round matches.

And finally the Women's EHF Euro 2032 in Poland, Czech Republic and Slovakia. Poland, Czech Republic and Slovakia previously bid for the Women's EHF Euro 2024 but lost out to Austria, Hungary and Switzerland. The Women's EHF Euro 2032 would mark the first time they would host the women's handball event.

First, Poland.










*Tauron Arena (Kraków) - *Capacity: 22,000

This venue is where the 2023 World Men's Handball Championship matches will take place when the country co-hosts along with Sweden. For the Women's EHF Euro 2032, it would be used for the opening, main round and final match.










*Gliwice Arena (Gliwice) - *Capacity: 17,178

This venue could be used for the preliminary and main round matches.










*Ergo Arena (Gdańsk/Sopot)*

This is where the 2023 World Men's Handball Championship matches will be used when Poland co-hosts alongside Sweden. For the Women's EHF Euro 2032, it would be used for the preliminary and main round matches.










*Atlas Arena (Łódź) - *Capacity: 13,806

This could be used for preliminary and main round matches.

Next stop, Czech Republic.










*O2 Arena (Prague) - *Capacity: 18,000

This could be used for preliminary and main round matches.










*Ostravar Aréna (Ostrava) - *Capacity: 12,500

This could be used for preliminary and main round matches.










*DRFG Arena (Brno) - *Capacity: 7,700

This could be used for only preliminary round matches.

And finally, Slovakia.










*Ondrej Nepela Arena (Bratislava) - *Capacity: 10,000

This venue that will be used for the Men's EHF Euro 2022 in January when Slovakia co-hosts along with Hungary. For this Women's EHF Euro 2032, it would be used only for the preliminary round matches.

That's my prediction. What do you think with that? Guess your prediction when you can.


----------

